# G-O-teen numbers so far



## dreamer

Explanation for those who haven't seen the thread "Let's help out Gruffydd" - His Guillotine has been mis-delivered. Read the thread, there's a great story there! Anyway, we now have his # figured you don't need to check in (register on the list), but you can if you want to just for fun.

**************************

"acctd" means the kit is accounted for, not necessarily that it has arrived unless I hear otherwise.

test version #1...Mike Warshaw

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........otto
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........Zorro
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........acctd
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.


----------



## HARRY

Hey dreamer,My certificate says #59.You have Boris.HARRY


----------



## HARRY

Just checked.Boris is #63.HARRY


----------



## phrankenstign

Not that I had my own list already or anything but silverback2 is #95.

[This message has been edited by phrankenstign (edited 03-26-2000).]


----------



## dreamer

Thanks guys, got 'em. Figure there must be a half dozen of us or more doing this, so keep lettin me know.


----------



## silverback2

Dreamer thanks for doing this......This will really help out Gruffyd and Lisa....silverback


----------



## Guest

dreamer you can mark Herman down as #54


----------



## aurora fan

COOL of you to do the list, DREAMER!


----------



## origAurora buyer

...I'd bet "Van From UNCLE" has #2


----------



## dreamer

I feel like I'm stealing phrank's thunder - I get the feeling he was about to do the same thing (and w/o the goofs).









Oh, and sorry again about the confusion, pc - the one I sent you _was_ meant for you! I just need sleep is all!









...and y'know, if PL gets the package back before everyone checks in, and they just open it up, read the certificate....it's gonna feel like missing the finale of favorite t.v. series! I wanna know it ends!

[This message has been edited by dreamer (edited 03-26-2000).]


----------



## phrankenstign

I predict another message will be posted by me right after this one.........

See!

|
|
|
v

[This message has been edited by phrankenstign (edited 03-26-2000).]


----------



## phrankenstign

Don't worry about it...

BTW The guy from Arizona likes to build models. You might even call him an AZbui*l*der Heh! Heh!


----------



## Guest

Dreamer! Youa re such a Peach!! Thanks for doing this! Getting all these numbers together is on my "do list" for the fisrt part of the week. This will sure speed up the process.

If push comes to shove, I'll just send Anthony's to Ron.

the saga continues...we're trying to get a call in to that part of the world now...

Stay tuned!
Lisa


----------



## dreamer

What's wrong with buiders? I like buiders!

(dreamer, buiding his time 'til more #s come in)


----------



## Chuck

Figured you'd find it faster here, dreamer. #28


----------



## Markenstein

I'm 6.

No, not "years old".

Guillotine #6.


----------



## dreamer

Awright!! After the latest update, we're right about at the finish line with only 3 numbers unidentified, and one of 'em is Ron's!!

Will we discover which of three numbers belongs to Ron? Will Patrick McGoohan discover the true identity of #2? And what about Naomi? Stay tuned!


[This message has been edited by dreamer (edited 03-27-2000).]


----------



## Larry Samuels

I just heard from home - 'G' delivered,
#30 for me.

Larry Samuels


----------



## Barry Yoner

Mine finally showed up!- #39


----------



## Guest

still no sign of mine. It's probably sitting in a warehouse in Washington D.C. right next to the Ark of the Covenant...


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian

I've #8.
Art


----------



## cribb

Still waiting for mine to arrive . . .


----------



## yamahog

Who is this "acctd?" He bought a ton of kits.


----------



## Guest

Aurora Collector, Cash To Drop


----------



## dreamer

OOOOOHHH, the suspense!! Only two left - and one of 'em's Ron's! Which one will it be?

Okay, guys, brief note 'cuz I'm gonna be busy today, and I won't be able to be here today except for the field trip.

For those of you who don't have your G yet but see all the #s listed as "acctd", accounted for, that only means accounted for for the purpose of finding the errant number. Not all the boxes went out at once, and Lisa knows some of the #s already from different sources, like maybe which ones hadn't gone yet or people getting in touch personally. So no panic yet, they're on the way.

Signing off. See ya at school.



[This message has been edited by dreamer (edited 03-28-2000).]


----------



## dreamer

Nope. Didn't say a word. Nope.

[This message has been edited by dreamer (edited 03-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest

Number 77 checking in......

Gene K.


----------



## dreamer

Thanks, Gene! You're plugged in .


----------



## Guest

Hey guyz sorry to take so long. Got my G-O Teen the other day and I'm number #015! Thanks Lisa and Tom for taking care of the Brokerage cost for us poor Canucks! You are the Greatest!


----------



## dreamer

Lisa, just sent you an e-mail, all is in order. No worries!









Rocket, I'll plug ya in right now.


----------



## Guest

It's the least we could do for our Canuck buds!









Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Captain Don

Mine just showed up today and....


I'M # 1! I'M # 1!

Don













































****Sorry, Don. You're reading your information wrong. See my post below.******

Lisa


[This message has been edited by Lisa (edited 04-01-2000).]


----------



## Guest

Got mine today! #098!


----------



## Guest

Lisa, why did you let that guy with username ACCTD buy so many of them?


----------



## Guest

Uh, Cap't Don. You're not #1. #1 is in storage with it's certificate. I'm sure you must be looking at the seal on the box which says "1 of 125" that means it's one of 125 signed not #1. As I stated in an earlier thread, the seals are not sequentially numbered. The certificates are.
Look at your certificate. You're number is more likely in the high 90's or low 100's.

Lisa

[This message has been edited by Lisa (edited 04-01-2000).]


----------



## phrankenstign

Captain Don exclaims, "Doh!"


----------



## Pelle Risell

Got mine the other day! What number???
Well, a hint:
My name is Risell, Pelle Risell


----------



## dreamer

*WE HAVE A WINNER!!*

fortunately for me, I'm not an employee and not responsible for prizes in this matter...









Ron, your certificate is #4, unless Lisa has already sent you Anthony's!


----------



## Pelle Risell

Since the recovery of the lost mol.. eerh.. kit from Canada, is there going to be an update to the list?


----------



## dreamer

!!!

...ummm, well, I'm not sure what to add or change. It'll never be completed, some people wanted their purchase left private. Let's see...did Ron get kit #1 finally? Anthony would've had his replaced with a different #, and I think Andy gave his number and I don't recall if I put it up. Anyway, the list is about as complete as it will get (so who starred as 'The Guy from C.A.N.A.D.A'?







).

[This message has been edited by dreamer (edited 07-24-2000).]


----------



## gruffydd

YES! That is correct! I got #1! A long time ago! #1 is mine! Sorry, Anthony. But Mom said. The rest of you guys, please don't hate me.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

WHat?!?! You got #1 instead of my little bro?? (psst! Anyone know a good assain?)

Mine's #99! Juuuusst under the wire!


----------



## Guest

The kit actually came in from Kentucky. Now just to make this fun... I think I'll add it into the stuff for our little upcoming cyber "yard sale." _That_ should generate some interest. ;-)

BTW...it was #50 I believe (it's still packed away here somewhere)which is one of the ones we had accounted for on the list as having shipped, but didn't have the name attached.

Moi!


----------



## phrankenstign

Was the mystery of Captain Don's number ever solved?

BTW dreamer, don't forget to add *#99.........Prince of Styrene II* to the list and to put *gruffydd* at *#1*.

[This message has been edited by phrankenstign (edited 07-24-2000).]


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Well, Prince, assuming you meant 'assassin', you could try contacting the House of Sinanju, but I understand the contract negotiations can be real tough. I think that these days they insist on gold up front as well.....


----------



## dreamer

Ha! I said early on Phrank shoulda been doing this! Now if only we could get the last numbers - it drives me nuts to leave things incomplete!


----------



## phrankenstign

It looks like *bluemax1999* will be the new owner of #37 after his expert marksmanship on ebay.


----------



## Guest

Looking at the numbers on the list, you have me in the wrong spot. I actually have two. #102 is framed in a window box. #104 is packed away for future use. I do not have #107, though...


----------



## dreamer

Lokheed, wuttaya talkin' about? It's right there, man! 102 and 104! (Love that edit function!)


----------



## phrankenstign

It looks like #37 will be on the move again soon!

For full details, see:

Signed Guillotine #37 is up for bids!


----------



## JamesDFarrow

For G2000!

James


----------



## dreamer

Hee hee! I feel like printing this out and sending it cross country and having everyone sign it! Anyone wanna look it over and make absolutely sure their numbers are right? 

Lok, let us know how the sale goes so this stays updated.


----------



## TAY666

Up


----------



## Shutterbug

I know Captain Don has #101


----------



## 31 Racine Rd

...attest this kit to be 076 of 125 signed..


----------



## dreamer

Cool, two more acctd. for!

Thanks for finding it Tay! I'll bookmark Lars' auction.


----------



## gruffydd

This is very nostalgic for me.
I miss you guys!


----------



## dreamer

Ron! Where you been, man? 

Yeah, it's wierd looking at all the names you never see anymore.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Ooh Look! I got numero 20 of 125!!

Huzz


----------



## phrankenstign

phrankenstein doesn't have #24---I do!


----------



## TAY666

Just popping this back to the top. Wouldn't want it to get too old and be deleted.
BTW anyone find out any more names for the list?

Trevor


----------



## dreamer

Okay, popping in before rushing off to dinner - what was the result of the last auction, did it change hands? Is there anything that needs editing or updating?

Hey, thanks Tay!







Very thoughtful! I keep a copy printed up, too, in case the thing does get lost from the archives.


----------



## TAY666

I think the last auction was taken care of. It was for #37. There is an ebay name next to it so, I'm hoping it was the buyers.

I take that back. Phrank's post at the bottom of page 2 says that the kit was on the move again (after bluemax1999 won it).
Might not have sold. He has no selling feedback from that time-frame.

Trevor

[This message has been edited by TAY666 (edited 02-13-2002).]


----------



## dreamer

Maybe Phrank knows...I sorta recall there was an auction that didn't pan out, maybe that was it.


----------



## eradicator

Huh??


----------



## TAY666

Jonathan, don't tell me you don't know about the limited edition signed guillotines!

Dreamer is sort of the unofficial keeper of the owners list. Occasionally they end up on ebay, and we try to keep the list updated when they change hands.

Trevor


----------



## phrankenstign

I remember seeing the model for sale on ebay again but unfortunately, I don't remember any details. I've e-mailed bluemax1999 to ask what happened. Hopefully he (or she!) won't think I'm too crazy to help out!


----------



## phrankenstign

I received an e-mail from bluemax1999. Evidently, he didn't sell #37 after all. He still has it. No correction to the list is necessary.


----------



## dreamer

Roger that, Phrank, thanks!


----------



## TAY666

Just popping this back up again.
It's been 4 months and I want to make sure it doesn't get lost.

Trevor


----------



## phrankenstign

Has it really? Seems like only yesterday! I hope it's still up-to-date.


----------



## Guest

*gee-o-teen*

Hello to whoever is in control of the list .you can change #54 from Herman to PaulO. Since this is my new bb name. thanks


----------



## dreamer

Done!  I'm sure glad Hank got rid of the cutoff for editing posts! :lol:


----------



## TAY666

I had forgotten all about that time limit.
Didn't even know Hank had changed it.

Trevor


----------



## TAY666

One of these might be on the move.
More information later.

Trevor


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I still have mine!


----------



## TAY666

There is one up for sale, not sure of the number.
Waiting to find out if I get it, or someone else who emailed the seller first.

Trevor


----------



## phrankenstign

origAurora buyer said:


> *...I'd bet "Van From UNCLE" has #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OAB, do you know for a fact he is the "someone in Canada" listed?


----------



## JamesDFarrow

Someone just sold one on the "Swap and Sell" board.
Sold his whole collection BTW.

James


----------



## origAurora buyer

The real, true facts are...

...He is "the someone in Canada" that spoke to Lisa on the phone almost everyday for about a year on the 800 # and became very close friends....(she is very good, loyal and kind to her friends.)

....he used to be a good friend (he called me almost every day too) of mine until I hinted that he drew the X-mas cards (he is the artist)....and never spoke to me again. (strange dude..)

I know he ordered a signed and numbered "G" kit then...and know he stopped posting after Lisa left.

2+2=....

OAB (...and no....I'm not absoultly sure....and he never posted what # he received.....but it does add up when it's the only one left!)


----------



## TAY666

JamesDFarrow said:


> *Someone just sold one on the "Swap and Sell" board.
> Sold his whole collection BTW.
> 
> James  *


That's the one I was talking about.

Trevor


----------



## origAurora buyer

This just came in via email to me personaly...

"you are correct about #1. Lisa did tell me. I'd post myself, but I really don't feel welcome on the PL board anymore.

FYI, Van had quit posting long before Lisa left. According to her, he had gotten fed up well before that. Lisa was still at PL when she told me that!"

This was emailed to me from an extreamly reliable source who, I believe, wishes to remain anonymous at this time.

...I'm awaiting additional confromation about the fact it was #1.(he must have intended to mean # 2....as #1 is accounted for....<?>)
OAB

:dude:


----------



## origAurora buyer

Okay, I received confromation that it is a fact that "Van" has #2!!

...so ends the mistery.

OAB


----------



## gruffydd

Time for me to jump in and gloat over #1, as long as you brought it up.....


----------



## TAY666

The kit that was sold was #63 which did belong to Boris.
Don't know who the buyer was though.

Trevor


----------



## Mitchellmania

Hmmmmmm...... must have missed something... it's not logical.


----------



## phrankenstign

*Note to dreamer:*

Please change:

#63.........Boris

to

#63.........phrankenstign   


You may also want to change:

#2..........someone in Canada

to

#2..........Van from UNCLE

based on *origAurora buyer*'s great detective work.


----------



## TAY666

It was you Phrank !
Well at least it stayed on the board 
Congrats

Trevor


----------



## phrankenstign

Nyuk! Nyuk! Nyuk!


----------



## dreamer

*Thanks, Q!*

Done - thanks, guys! I had a message from qtan that I should check in. 

So _that's_ who "someone in Canada" turned out to be! Thought we'd never know that one!


----------



## phrankenstign

*The Queen's last words.*

I just did a search for all posts by *Lisa*, and all it returned were the 4 posts in this thread. 

BTW *Captain Don*'s last remaining post is also on this thread.


----------



## gruffydd

Captain Don! Now _that_ was a bizarre tale!


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Guys,

What do you make of this? I have a weird one I got from Lisa that was a test to see how Tom could best sing them. It has the shrink wrap removed and Tom's signature, very bold, in gold marker on the box lid. What is that -- number minus one or something

Also, I have a regular one, and I'm not on the list. I have to dig it out and see what the certificate number is.


----------



## phrankenstign

Let me know if you ever want to get rid of either one.....


----------



## phrankenstign

BTW Did Tom sing in tune?


----------



## Mike Warshaw

I just went to my attic and checked my certificate. It was actually signed, not sung as I miswrote, by Tom Lowe. The box is signed, but Tom also wrote, "Ok, so I was wrong. Sue me," in obvious reference to my campaigning for the G to be released while I was working on a story about PL for Inc. magazine.

I do still ahve the one with the shrink wrap removed and his signature right on the box itself. 

Now, the list has long had Ron (Gruffydd) listed as having kit #4. But my certificate definitely says it's #4 (actually, it says 004). So what does that mean?


----------



## phrankenstign

I sent gruffydd an e-mail asking him to check his certificates. Hopefully he'll do that and report what he finds here.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I always knew that Mike was a trouble maker!

Cult


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Me?


----------



## Just Plain Al

Mike Warshaw said:


> *Guys,
> 
> What do you make of this? I have a weird one I got from Lisa that was a test to see how Tom could best sing them. It has the shrink wrap removed and Tom's signature, very bold, in gold marker on the box lid. What is that -- number minus one or something
> 
> *


Wow, Mike has the first Polar Lights chase kit!!! Only one made:roll:


----------



## phrankenstign

Here's part of gruffydd's reply:



> So here's the story - first and foremost, I do have #1 and only #1. I was originally slated for #4, I believe, so I was told, but it was "lost" in the mail or some such. So Lisa kindly sent me her #1 (unasked by me - bless her heart).


According to one of Lisa's posts dated 07-24-2000 01:20 PM_ (in this thread)_:


> The kit actually came in from Kentucky. Now just to make this fun... I think I'll add it into the stuff for our little upcoming cyber "yard sale." That should generate some interest. ;-)
> 
> BTW...it was #50 I believe (it's still packed away here somewhere)which is one of the ones we had accounted for on the list as having shipped, but didn't have the name attached.
> 
> Moi!




So.....it looks like #50 is what gruffydd was originally sent. It was probably sold at the yard sale. If I remember correctly, the yard sale was more of a giveaway.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

It's not unaccounted for. I've got it. Just checked yesterday.

And that "chase" kit -- it's for real, but it's not in Gold marker, but black.


----------



## MNROO

Hi!

Digging through a box full of kits in my basement, I find I have one of these head-choppers. Put me down for signed guillotine kit #105

Best regards,
Richard
Duluth, Minnesota


----------



## phrankenstign

Does anyone else care to come forward with an update to the list? I imagine there must be a few that were bought at the warehouse sales that were accounted for when the list first came out but now reside with PLBB members.


----------



## TAY666

Looks like #46 might be on the move.
It is on that auction site that we can't post links to.
If you want to see though, it is auction number 3120115650 
Doesn't look like I will be bidding on this one to keep it in the "family" though. 

Trevor


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Just an FYI, when I went to the Playing Mantis warehouse sale in 2001, there was a big stack of signed guilotine kits that were sold. The numbered certificates were not included, so we may never know where some of these signed kits ended up

Steve


----------



## dreamer

Okay, it's bookmarked - wonder if Myk still has #45 or is keeping it?

Honestly, I'm amazed you guys are still interested in this! It never did seem realistic that we'd discover the status of all the ones where owners aren't listed.


----------



## TAY666

dreamer said:


> Honestly, I'm amazed you guys are still interested in this!


Why wouldn't we be?
What other exclusive is like this one?
Especially since we have most of the info. Sure we don't have it all (probably never will) but we have a big chunch of the list complete.

Besides. We have to make sure you have something to keep you out of trouble 

Trevor


----------



## Zorro

TAY666 said:


> Why wouldn't we be?
> What other exclusive is like this one?
> Especially since we have most of the info. Sure we don't have it all (probably never will) but we have a big chunch of the list complete.
> 
> Besides. We have to make sure you have something to keep you out of trouble
> 
> Trevor



Here's another piece of the chunch. According to my records, I have kit No. #057. I misplaced my certificate soon after I received it and only recently found it.


----------



## phrankenstign

*Don't stop updating this list!*

The big chunch of the list is more completer than ever now! Yay!

It's the most unique list we have and it's getting uniquer as time passes!

:tongue: :freak: :jest:


----------



## dreamer

Heh, outta trouble huh?  'Bout time I had a rep!

The chunch is updated, and a fresh copy printed to keep on file. No bids on Myk's yet.

Guys, on the 26th of this month, this thread will be three years old!  :hat: BB record, it must be the longest a thread has ever survived being purged from the archives! I don't think the original "How to Win at Wonderfest" was upped recently enough to still be in there.


----------



## TAY666

Unfortunately I think you are right. I just did a search for that thread. No luck. There are 137 pages of threads going back to Aug of 2001. No sign of Markenstein's tips for his Bride kit.

Trevor


----------



## -phil

I still have the text and images from Markenstein's original post. I have posted them in a new thread; "How To Win At Wonderfest Redux"


----------



## dreamer

Five hours to go on the auction, no bidders. If I had the cash, I'd get it meself.

OT, Phil, I'm looking for a box now to send you the next three quarters - first of this year's and last two of '02.


----------



## TAY666

dreamer said:


> Five hours to go on the auction, no bidders. If I had the cash, I'd get it meself.


Even if I had the cash, I wouldn't spend that much for it. Half sure, maybe a little more. But that's it.

Trevor


----------



## -phil

dreamer said:


> OT, Phil, I'm looking for a box now to send you the next three quarters - first of this year's and last two of '02.


Still OT:
Dreamer- catch me up on which were the latest so's I can recipricate.


----------



## TAY666

#46 might be on the move.
It is listed on the e-place item #3129123162 
There was a post for it on the swap and sell boards, must be no one was interested.

Trevor


----------



## dreamer

Watching. He's having a hard time moving it, I wish I had the cash but need it for other things. Would be nice to keep it in the family, wantred to get it from him of S&S. If the high bidder wins, should I just use that screen name? I don't want to intrude to ask the guy, but I wonder if he would find it fun to be listed?


----------



## TAY666

When it comes to auction winners, here is what I would do.
A day or so after the auction closes (don't want to hammer him right away), email the winner, explain the about how we have been keeping track from the begining. Point them to this thread (if they aren't already a member, they might even join the fun). Then ask if they want their name used.
The worst that could happen is they say no, and we use the auction id.

Trevor


----------



## TAY666

Went for more than I figured it would.  

Trevor


----------



## JAMES (at Work)

How MucH?

James (who's at work and not supposed to be playing
around on that IBay place)


----------



## dreamer

I bay, you bay, we all bay for Ibay!

Went for about fifty. I've emailed the winner and pointed him to the thread. He may choose not to be listed even by his user name there. Two or three of those "ACCTD"s are people who had asked me not to list them for privacy reasons. If that's what the winner desires, I'll respect it and list him as "accounted for". Right now I'll change Myk's listing to "Pending".


----------



## lonfan

*Wow*

TRULY AMAZING ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES (at Work)

Som based on that, add 25 years.... WOW! mine will
eventually be worth thousands. Yahoo!

James (planning early retirement so he can build kits full time)


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Dreamer...You can add me to the list. I decided to keep it "in the family" and picked up myk's other kit at #45. All for the cause! The price was the same as the other he sold but...I bought it for the fun of having it! I'll look back on this some years from now and say "Boy, I'm glad I did that!" Especially, if James is correct! :lol:  Not everyone can say that they have one of these either!  
I came onto the boards just as they were selling the last of these and I missed out. If I remember...the price wasn't too much less originally then what I paid for this! :thumbsup:

Thanks myk! 

MMM :dude:


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Next time one needs a home let me know. I never got one of the limited editions either.


----------



## lcummins

Hey Dreamer, just wanted to update you that I managed to get one of the S/N 'G' (and a Hawg) after posting in the S&S forum. Just thought you might still be keeping track...

Lonnie


----------



## dreamer

Got your e-mail, thanks for letting me know. :thumbsup: 

And hey, I'm envious that ya got a Hawg! I've always wanted one!


----------



## ost15jr

I missed out on all this fun a few years ago (I didn't find PL until Nov 2001  )

Why don't they do stuff like this for PL members more often ? I think it would be a GIGANTIC success . . . . . 

:dude:


----------



## Pelle Risell

Hmm, any offers for #007?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

One of our very own is up for auction.


----------



## dreamer

Thanks, Roy, I'll find and bookmark it for watching.:thumbsup: 

Nice to see you, back again, btw. Don't see you here much.


----------



## TAY666

Actually, I am the high bidder right now.


----------



## phrankenstign

It looks like the one up for auction is #70. Trevor....this one is all yours!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I am a perpetual lurker!! The whole Trek thing contributes to my low input. Plus, there isn't as much exciting figure news as I had hoped for. I really love the original sculpts that PL puts out. Super sized repops are OK but "new" is more passionate.
RK


----------



## pagni

I wonder tho, If a prior comment on this board is accurate, this particular item is being auctioned without the certificate, that implies it was not part of the original 125.
I would think a higher premium would be justifiable with one complete with certificate.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

its the real thing.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

It is real...look at the bottom of the listing. He has added that he has the certificate and it is #70....this won't stay that low for long! 

bwa ha ha ha!:wave: 
MMM


----------



## Guess Who

I'm keeping mine till it's worth $1,000.00!

James


----------



## dreamer

[innocent]...and that would be which number again?[/innocent]

Phrank, I always knew it should have been you keeping the list - which you're obviously doing anyway! :lol: I just glanced through the thread and didn't spot a mention of Lee or #70. How didja know? I'm not sure that info was passed on to me, or I goofed up and missed it. :freak: 

Less than a day, good luck Tay.


----------



## pagni

Guess Who said:


> I'm keeping mine till it's worth $1,000.00!
> 
> James


 I'm with you !


----------



## TAY666

dreamer said:


> Phrank, I always knew it should have been you keeping the list - which you're obviously doing anyway! I just glanced through the thread and didn't spot a mention of Lee or #70. How didja know? I'm not sure that info was passed on to me, or I goofed up and missed it.
> 
> Less than a day, good luck Tay.


He probably got it the same way I did.
I emailed the seller as soon as I saw the listing. Wanted to know the number.
That's when he realized that he forgot to put the certificate in the listing 

Dreamer, you do a fine job of keeping the list.
You also know that Phrank is the keeper of all knowlege that is PL.
(I'm sure he has plenty of stuff from these boards saved on his hard-drive)

Keeping my fingers crossed.
Just came into a little more cash, so I will be upping my bid later, just to be safe


----------



## dreamer

Tayman, you be registered for #70!  I see someone else bid too.


----------



## TAY666

Yay!

Cheaper than I thought it would be too.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Tay,

That's because I decided not to run the price up on it for you. I wanted to bid on it, to have one for my son but decided to let a fellow BB'er have it. There will be other chances. Congrats!

MMM


----------



## TAY666

Yeah, I'm planning on passing the extra down to my daughter in a few years.
Thanks.


----------



## phrankenstign

I'm glad you got it Trevor.....

BTW dreamer....It was a lucky guess!!!


----------



## TAY666

Just popping this back up to make sure it isn't lost in one of the purges that take place around here.


----------



## ost15jr

Well, I don't have one of the numbered kits, but since you've brought the thread back, I just thought I'd mention that I'm currently WORKING on my la Guillotine!

Just curious -- what's the story with the numbered kits, anyway? Why the Guillotine? (as opposed to, say, The Munsters or The Addams Family House?) Anything different about the kit in addition to the certificate? Just curious.

:dude:


----------



## TAY666

> Just curious -- what's the story with the numbered kits, anyway? Why the Guillotine?


Because the BB members were one of the main reasons they decided to produce the kit.
Because of all our nagging, crying, whining, and generally being a PITA about it.
Actually, for a while, the 'G' word was forbidden on this board. It was brought up so much and so often that got sick of it. Bringing it up was reason to be sent out to the monkey bars for a time out.
I came in towards the tail end of this era. One of my first posts on this board was asking about this kit  That is when Yama explained the facts of life to me 

Eventually PL relented and decided to produce the kit. (they were worried about backlash because of the violent intent of the kit)


As far as differences, there are none. Other than having Tom Lowe's signature on the shrink wrap, and coming with a numbered certificat signed by the Queen-of-Styrene herself.

If you check Phrank's site http://www.phrankenstign.com/Frames.htm
You can see the official announcement about the kit being reproduced.
Just scroll down to kit #5091 and look at the bottom of the page once all the pics load.


----------



## beck

ahhhh , the good ol' days . 
hb


----------



## ost15jr

Thanks Tay -- actually I've been on Phrank's site and have seen the photos of the certificate, I just didn't know what brought about the limited kit.

So why have we all stopped asking, begging, pleading, and being a PITA about Dr. J as Mr. H, and Gigantic Frankenstein? Maybe if we found out the email address for the CEO of RC2 . . . . :devil: 

:dude:


----------



## TAY666

ost15jr said:


> So why have we all stopped asking, begging, pleading, and being a PITA about Dr. J as Mr. H, and Gigantic Frankenstein?
> :dude:


Several reasons.
Mainly, the 'G' was a different kind of problem.
It was never a quesion of whether it would sell enough to pay for itself (like the Dr, and Big F). PL knew the demand was there.
It was a question of the subject matter.
They thought it might be too violent. It might trigger a negative responce from parents.

It was only because our continued annoyance the PL went back and looked at their target demographic again and realized that most people that were buying their kits were us old fogies, and not kids.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

The infamous articlde, not to bring it up yet again, but it did tell the story.

http://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html


----------



## origAurora buyer

articlde?


----------



## Just Plain Al

^^The killing of Art, which explains where Nostalgian went to.^^


----------



## Mike Warshaw

i don't know atricle, but I know what I lkie


----------



## origAurora buyer

Is it...the spelling of a writer?...or are the fingers quicker than the brain?

Perhaps it's...Warshaw the Magician.

Amazing, never before read, words to astonish!

OAB


----------



## dreamer

Articide, I like that. Must make a note.

Ah, yes, that was the genuine article. An Article of faith.


----------



## ost15jr

Cool article! Sad to think it's all over and that it seems the corporations who believe we should want what they give us are back in charge.

Well, for the past few years it's been a lot of fun being some part of this whole ride!

:dude:


----------



## TAY666

In honor of the Queen's return, I thought I would bump this back up.
The sole remaining thread here that has a post from her in it.


----------



## The Batman

Nice touch, Tay....

- GJS


----------



## Da Queen

Sniff...sniff...anybody got a tissue?.....sniff....those were the days my friends, we thought they'd never end....

I'm stunned that you've kept this thread. Gosh, just reading it shoots me right back to those hair pulling days trying to figure out how those blasted numbers got screwed up in the first place....and that missing kit!!! That was a heart stopper for quite a while! Thanks for the memories, Tay!

It's a new day!

Hugs and Much Love,
Lisa


----------



## Otto69

*I wasn't here then...*

..but I like the song a lot. I've hunted up the lyrics and with minor changes here they are:

"Once upon a time, there was a tavernXXXX er um, model company,
Where we used to raise a glass or two
Remember how we laughed away the hours,
Think of all the great things we would do

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

Then, the busy years went rushing by us
We lost our starry notions on the way
If, by chance, I'd see you in the [trade show],
We'd smile at one another and we'd say

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
Those were the days, oh yes, those were the days

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

Just tonight, I stood before the [warehouse]
Nothing seemed the way it used to be
In the glass, I saw a strange reflection
Was that lonely woman really me?

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
Those were the days, oh yes, those were the days

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

Through the door, there came familiar laughter
I saw your face and heard you call my name
Oh, my friend, we're older but no wiser
For in our hearts, the dreams are still the same

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
Those were the days, oh yes, those were the days

Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di
Di di di di di di di di di di

La la la la la la
La la la la la la
La la la la la la"


----------



## Da Queen

For some strange reason, somewhere in the wee hours of the morning down in Louisville after a few cold ones have been tossed back... I have this eerie feeling that The PLBB Choir is going to make a debut at WF in the Lizard Lounge.....

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## DoctorG

Wow! This post certainly brings back good memories! I still have my signed kit, as well as a "test shot" that Jerry sent to me in exchange for the use of my original Aurora box for the PL repro.

I'd be happy to add my marginal baritone voice to any drunken choir that may spontaneously erupt at the Lizard Lounge on Friday!!

Dr. G.


----------



## phrankenstign

It looks like it's time to update the list with #66 manfromthrush1 (THRUSH Central?).


----------



## TAY666

Wow.

Hard to belive almost a year since any of these have been seen on the move.

Since this is no longer stickied, I thought I should give it a recent post so it doesn't get lost in a pruning.


----------



## TAY666

Hey!

This thread is now over 6 years old!


----------



## dreamer

(*sniff*)

They grow up so fast...


----------



## pagni

Just curious...what are they going for these days.


----------



## JamesDFarrow

$1,000 for mine.

James


----------



## phrankenstign

The new price guide has them listed for $5000 in mint condition.


----------



## pagni

lol!!!
Wanna buy mine ? I'll let you have it for $4999.00
a steal !
literally....


----------



## TAY666

For an actual answer.

Regular ones still go in the $20 range
Signed ones on the rare occasion they come up have gone as high as $40 ish.


----------



## pagni

Not much appreciation there for an item that came signed and numbered and limited to only 125 .......


----------



## Brent Gair

For something to go up in value, it has to be "discovered". 

Rising value is a function of demand outstripping supply. For the most part, the people who are aware of the signed G-O teen kit are the guys who already have one. There isn't going to be demand for an item that most people don't know about.

And Polar Lights isn't exactly one of those old and beloved companies that has a long history with a cult following. That may happen some day...but it's still really a company from the late 1990's that has just undergone a change of ownership.

So time will be needed for the general modelling community to discover that the old PL is gone. Perhaps more people will become PL collectors and they will become aware of the signed G-O-teen. Prices could skyrocket...$45.00, $50.00...maybe $53.00 .


----------



## beck

PL kits are still fairly easy to find . visited my daughter in St . Louis a couple of weeks ago and the hobby shops had stacks of 'em . 
hb


----------



## pagni

R-i-g-h-t-...
( Brent, the above post proves your hypothesis. ) 
Beck, We're talking about a kit that was released in a quantity of 125. 
There aren't stacks of these anywhere. 
The only time these were stacked anywhere was on Tom Lowes desk when he signed them, what, 6 years ago ?


----------



## beck

yeah , and i have one . but i don't expect to retire off of it . 
hb


----------



## TAY666

pagni said:


> R-i-g-h-t-...
> ( Brent, the above post proves your hypothesis. )
> Beck, We're talking about a kit that was released in a quantity of 125.
> There aren't stacks of these anywhere.
> The only time these were stacked anywhere was on Tom Lowes desk when he signed them, what, 6 years ago ?


You are right.
There are only a few.
But the other ingredient is missing - demand.
Most people don't care that it is a signed.
Why pay more than a small premium for a signature when you can have an unsigned one to build.

It is the same with any 'collectable'
There are tons of limited edition items all over the place. If there is no demand for it, the prices stagnate.
There is a huge difference between 'rare and collectable' and valuable.
It's one of the reasons prices fluctuate so much on ebay. Something is only worth what another person is willing to pay for it.
It's the same with people who use price guides. Sure the guide might say something is worth X amount. But if you can't find anyone willing to pay that price, then it isn't really worth that.

I've got rare items up for sale on my website.
Have had them there for a number of years now.
Because no one else thinks a Canadian Instruction sheet is worth the price I want for it. But I know from years of searching how rare they are. 
There just isn't a market for them.
Should I adjust my price? If I really want to sell them and get rid of them, sure. 
But I'm not that worried about it. So I leave them at what I think they are worth.


----------



## TAY666

So, any updates to the list?
Any of them change hands in the past almost 2 years?


----------



## gruffydd

I still have #1.



beck said:


> PL kits are still fairly easy to find . visited my daughter in St . Louis a couple of weeks ago and the hobby shops had stacks of 'em .
> hb


A year later, this is no longer true in my experience.


----------



## Duck Fink

I have been looking for one for the past 2 and a half to - 3 years and only saw one pop up (about that long ago). I keep a good eyeball on the auction place. Have not seen a yama's hog kit for that long either.


----------



## Arronax

TAY666 said:


> Hey!
> 
> This thread is now over 6 years old!


Hey! This thread is now over 7 years old!

Jim


----------



## Guess Who

Is my kit worth $1000.00 yet?

No!

Oh well, have to wait another 7 years.

James


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Duck Fink said:


> I have been looking for one for the past 2 and a half to - 3 years and only saw one pop up (about that long ago). I keep a good eyeball on the auction place. Have not seen a yama's hog kit for that long either.


Scott,
I have both of these kits (Signed Guillotine and Yama Hawg)...just keep that info in the back of your mind....!


----------



## Duck Fink

MonsterModelMan said:


> Scott,
> I have both of these kits (Signed Guillotine and Yama Hawg)...just keep that info in the back of your mind....!


10-4 MMM! I will be knocking on your door someday about that!


----------



## TAY666

Well, it has been 8 months since the last post in this thread.
Anyone seen any of these kits changing hands since then?


----------



## phrankenstign

Duck Fink said:


> 10-4 MMM! I will be knocking on your door someday about that!


 Is anyone keeping track of the Yama's Hawg kits?

Obviously, only one prototype exists. However, I believe there were only 60 boxes produced at most. I'm guessing that was the case, because only 60 *Chris White* "*Queen of Styrene*" lithographs were produced and given away to PLBB members that year at *Wonderfest 2000*. They may have all been in the "*Goody Bags*" that *Lisa* prepared that year. I wasn't there, so I can't be cerrtain. I'm sure many of you that did attend that year will be able to verify the above.

I know they weren't individually numbered, but there were very few made. Nearly all of them ended up in the hands of *Polar Lights Bulletin Board* members. I suspect a list of who owned the *Yama's Hawg*s would be far more complete than the other lists could ever be. One thing we do know is the lithographs were numbered. Since nearly each person got both (one lithograph and one *Yama's Hawg*) in each of their "_*Goody Bag*_"s, we can put the *Yama's Hawg* box number list in the same order as their lithograph print number.


----------



## Duck Fink

I don't know of anyone who has kept track of the Yama's Hawg kits. It does seem that it would be the easiest list to complete. For some reason, and dont' hold me to this, I thought the Yama's Hawg run was 48 total? Now I have to find out where I saw that. I did not attend WF that year and I do not have that kit.

Tay666.....I have not seen any of these things change hands for a few years. I have not been on the auction sites this year like I was in the previous few years though. One could have easily changed hands somewhere but I did not see it happen.


----------



## phrankenstign

I think Lisa may have stated that 48 PLBB members had signed up on the PLBB for "Goody Bags" to be given out at Wonderfest 2000. However, I think she also mentioned she'd be taking a few extra just in case some members ended up showing up on the spur of the moment. I know I won one of the extra Yama Hawg's in a contest, (although I don't remember what it was I had to do for it). I figured if the Chris White prints were numbered up to 60, then there were probably the same number of Yama Hawg boxes made. I could be wrong.

Tay, I haven't seen any of the PLBB Guillotines on ebay at all. I'm guessing none have changed hands at all.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I've got a Yama's Hog and the lithograph. I'll check the number when I get home.And I still have my #29 G-O-teen. :dude: 

RK


----------



## TAY666

phrankenstign said:


> Tay, I haven't seen any of the PLBB Guillotines on ebay at all. I'm guessing none have changed hands at all.


It's been well over a year since I have seen any on ebay.
I know I got one there.
And several others changed hands there.
It's all in this thread ...... somewhere.


----------



## TAY666

Well, one of these may be on the move.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140235376563

I emailed the seller to ask which number it is, as there is no certificate pictured.


----------



## TAY666

Ok guys.
Got a reply from the seller. No certificate, so no number.

Did we ever get any idea of how many were signed but not numbered?
I know Steve said he saw some at on of the warehouse sales, but I don't think we even got any kind of estimate from anyone on how many of those there are.


----------



## Duck Fink

Hey, Tay, I was just looking at that auction. It says on the sticker 1 of 125. Forgive me if it is somewhere in this thread or the Polarpedia but does that mean this is actually kit number 1? Or did they ALL say 1 of 125 with sequentially numbered certificates?


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah they all say 1 of 125 ...Check this out

http://www.phrankenstign.com/htms/5091B.htm

Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

mcdougall said:


> Yeah they all say 1 of 125 ...Check this out
> 
> http://www.phrankenstign.com/htms/5091B.htm
> 
> Mcdee


Ahhhhh yes. I should have checked there. Thanks McDougall!


----------



## mcdougall

I was looking at that deal too ,Duck Fink...and I'm thinking for $300.00 you should get the whole enchilada. I know Monarch will have signed exclusives...I'm hoping Moebius throws a few out there too :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

I am on the same page as you McDougall. So back to Tay's original question......does anyone know how many of the un-numbered BB guillotines are floating around out there?


----------



## mcdougall

Tom Lowe ought to know
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

Lisa probably knows too.
But she doesn't stop by here much anymore.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

I know for a fact there were a few floating around. When Lisa gave it to me she said there were two or three out there.


----------



## TAY666

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay everyone, I got a response back from Mum!
> 
> _"The 125 signed ones were the first run/ shipment and were set aside for the BB guys to have first shot at. Those all had certificates and the seals were ordered by me so I know that was the amount of the kits. Anything beyond that number or not bearing the seal and cert, were not from that original run. I had a couple of them without certs, but gave them away at some point in time. Hope that helps and please give the guys my love and Hugs!!!"_
> 
> To me, "a couple" means about 5 kits in Mum-speak, probably the few that were probably test kits to make sure the labels fit & things like that. So I think we can safely assume that there's about 130 total.


Just copying this quote from the Yama's Hawg thread so it will be here if anyone wants to reference it.


----------



## WarpCore Breach

Good idea, Tay! Let's not let this thread drop off! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink

TAY666 said:


> Just copying this quote from the Yama's Hawg thread so it will be here if anyone wants to reference it.


Good deal. I was going to PM you about a response cause I know you were not on here quite as much at one point. I am glad to see a good hard number on this as well.


----------



## TAY666

Just giving this thread a bump so it doesn't disappear.
It's been almost 9 months since the last post.


----------



## TAY666

Hey guys.
Just a little heads-up, there is one of these on ebay right now.


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Hey guys.
> Just a little heads-up, there is one of these on ebay right now.


Can you post the link?
Mcdee


----------



## Just Plain Al

I think it's the one belonging to Big Daddy Dave, I remember seeing a swap-n-sell from him in the last day or so, but I don't remember which board.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Yeah, it's mine...hanging head in shame Times are tough and I've been selling some things to raise money for Wonderfest. I just hope it goes to one of our members here.


----------



## dreamer 2.0

Okay - send me a heads up if there's a change. However, the list at the top will have to be reposted at the back end here to be updated, or else have Phrank take over the list if he's still archiving PL stuff - I no longer have my old password.


----------



## TAY666

mcdougall said:


> Can you post the link?
> Mcdee



Item number 330323979650

I know if the bidding doesn't go too high, I will make sure to keep it in the family.


----------



## Auroranut

Trevor, if Denis wins this kit it'll still be in the family and in very good hands.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah I've placed a bid in it ...so here's hoping :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

If someone from here, Cult's forum, or the Clubhouse win it, I'll throw in a little something extra that's Polar Lights related. :thumbsup: Be sure to tell me if that's the case.


----------



## mcdougall

Cool...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## phrankenstign

BDD, I noticed you stated in the auction description the autograph is on the wrapper. As far as I know, all of them were autographed that way. I know mine were.


----------



## mcdougall

bigdaddydaveh said:


> If someone from here, Cult's forum, or the Clubhouse win it, I'll throw in a little something extra that's Polar Lights related. :thumbsup: Be sure to tell me if that's the case.


That is very cool...but here is something cooler...if I win it... I would like YOU to also autograph it...for a number of reasons, not the least being a running lineage...deal?...
Mcdee


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

mcdougall said:


> That is very cool...but here is something cooler...if I win it... I would like YOU to also autograph it...for a number of reasons, not the least being a running lineage...deal?...
> Mcdee


If you really want me to I can sign it for you. I think it would diminish the value personally. As far as the signature on top of the wrapper vs under it, let me clarify. Jerry and Lisa told me they pulled about 3-4 kits for testing how well the signature was going to work on the boxes and this was the best result of the the test boxes. Now that you point out that the rest were signed that way, I'm even more sure of that fact. I'm thinking they must have had Tom try a couple of different markers and the first two signed on the box top either smudged or the ink may have not looked good because of the glossy box surface. I had George Barris sign a Munster's Coach kit that did the same thing 10 minutes after he signed the box for me  I've never seen another one of these to know how they ended up signing the regular run and assumed they must have had Tom sign the box under the wrapper. I stand corrected. I can guarantee this is from one of the orginal test boxes.


----------



## Auroranut

You could always sign on an easily removed sticker placed on the back of the kit. That way the history of ownership is there but the value's not diminished....

Chris.


----------



## phrankenstign

Auroranut said:


> You could always sign on an easily removed sticker placed on the back of the kit. That way the history of ownership is there but the value's not diminished....
> 
> Chris.


You're a genius!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

And the winner is???????


----------



## mcdougall

It remains in the Hobby Talk Family :thumbsup: ...and I promise to give it a good home...When I get it I'll post a picture of it with all the MIB Guillotine variants I have like the Madame Toussaud's Aurora , the Regular Aurora..and the Giant Guillotine...This is Great Thanks bigdaddydaveh :thumbsup:
Mcdee:hat:
PS...so this one is # 0 Right?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Indeed it is. That's how it was presented to me by both the queen and Jerry (before he went on vacation) and they would have no reason to make that up. I will include a letter to that effect with the kit and a little something extra. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Cool...Thanks Dave! :thumbsup:...This is just Too Cool..Let the Queen know that the Guillotine has fallen into the safe hands of yet another Loyal subject...:wave:
Mcdee
....and I'd like you to sign it too...it all adds to the History!!!


----------



## Auroranut

....and all is right with the world.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

phrankenstign said:


> You're a genius!


Don't say that!! I have a reputation to uphold....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Dave...Email sent :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the Head-Chopper Club! :freak:

MMM


----------



## dreamer 2.0

Kit #0, amazing! Why was this never on the list before?

So, not a change then so much as an addition. Two test versions.

************************************


"acctd" means the kit is accounted for, not necessarily that it has arrived unless I hear otherwise.


test version #1...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #2...Mike Warshaw
test version #3...Jerry G
#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........otto
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........Zorro
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........acctd
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.


----------



## mcdougall

Man guys...I'm Honored :thumbsup:...And as promised to Dave...as soon as this Grail kit arrives I'll post pictures of it with my Aurora Guillotine Collection...Like I told Chris (Auroranut) in a PM 2 minutes ago...I feel like I'm 12 years old again :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Cheers everyone:hat:


----------



## otto

Congrats! Sounds like a great addidion to "McDougalls House of Horror"


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Otto...yeah, it's a welcome addition to the Family and as soon as I get it I'll be posting pictures of the whole Fam Damnly 
Mcdee
PS...There is evidence that there was another Test Guillotine given to a Mr. Jerry G I'll Quote my source...
". Mark got the second one and I believe Jerry G. got the third and final test kit."


----------



## dreamer 2.0

So amended. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Perhaps we could ask JG of RD when he gets back from vacation?:beatdeadhorse: Sorry, I couldn't help myself...


----------



## phrankenstign

Hmmm....Is the list correct?

test version #0...mcdougall
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #3...Jerry G

Mcdougall quotes, "Mark got the second one and I believe Jerry G. got the third and final test kit." So, it should actually be.....

test version #1...mcdougall
test version #2...Mark (Who? McGee?)
test version #3...Jerry G

Right?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Mike W. not Mark. I think that was my lesdixic typing skills and lack of sleep. To the best of my knowledge this is correct:

test version #0...mcdougall _(formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)_
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #3...Jerry G


----------



## phrankenstign

*MIssing: #2*

Since there is no certificate with each of the kits, why skip #2? Why not number them like this?

test version #1...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #2...Mike Warshaw
test version #3...Jerry G


----------



## mcdougall

Hi everyone just wanted to let you all know that The G-O-teen arrived safe and sound...








...and along with it bigdaddydaveh sent this added gift...








a Polar Lights Johnny Lightning Direct die cast collectible car...
The Official Certificate that came with it says it is #0...








The Back of the Kit is signed...








...and now it is right at home with the rest of the gang...
encased in Dr.Syns Acrylic Box Art Protectors...








Two Madame Toussaud Aurora MIBs and one Original Aurora (after they had
to drop the Madame Toussaud)...and of course the Signed Polar Lights G-O-teen!
with a bunch of Polar Light Guillotines in the back!
















These last two shots are the original Guillotine next to Pythonkits Giant Guillotine...
To say I'm happy is an understatement...Thanks David :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

WOW!!! Every variation there is on the one spot!!. Congrats Denis!!
The exclusive car's super cool too!
The certificate you got with it is really wall done and looks cool. Are you gonna frame it?
Dave, you can see it's gone to a good home....:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## phrankenstign

Okaaaaaay, McDee........It looks like you're a big Guillotine fan. Have you ever used a real one by any chance? :freak:


----------



## phrankenstign




----------



## Auroranut

phrankenstign said:


> Okaaaaaay, McDee........It looks like you're a big Guillotine fan. Have you ever used a real one by any chance? :freak:


I've heard he's bricked up his basement and he has a lot of flowerbeds in his backyard......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> I've heard he's bricked up his basement and he has a lot of flowerbeds in his backyard......
> 
> Chris.


The Bricks were for...er...decoration only ...yeah decoration...(and to help muffle sounds)...and the flower beds...well they needed special fertilizer ...
now don't go jumping to conclusions... and losing your heads...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Awesome! Congrats Denis! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

Goodness Denis, You do have more G-O-teens than I have kids! I'm so happy this went to a good home! :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Dave! ...I thought this kit was the coolest when it was first released back in the 60's...and I guess I still do :thumbsup: Plus I try to collect all the varients I can... especially when it comes to Aurora!
Cheers 
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Denis, what colour are your originals molded in? I've been looking around the net and the ones I've found are all in an off white looking colour. Mine's an orangey tan.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Chris the Polar Lights Guillotine is almost White in comparison to the Original Aurora Guillotine which is, I'm happy to say for your benifit...Orangey Tan...Congratulations on picking up an Original Aurora :thumbsup:
Denis:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Denis:wave:. I couldn't find any tan ones on ebay though there selling the originals. They're all an off white colour. I thought this one might have been the same deal as Vampy. The box sides are missing so I didn't know if it'd been a Dutch kit. If it had been another variant it would have been on its way to Canada next week......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Denis:wave:. I couldn't find any tan ones on ebay though there selling the originals. They're all an off white colour. I thought this one might have been the same deal as Vampy. The box sides are missing so I didn't know if it'd been a Dutch kit. If it had been another variant it would have been on its way to Canada next week......
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris...I don't think there are any more varients out there? The G-O-teen was the only one that had ever eluded me...and in all honesty I only found out about them through this thread about a year ago when one popped up on Ebay and that one slipped through my fingers, you know sniper at the last second...(Hey ask Duck fink, he's a pro of course ,at that time, it was a Yamahog up for grabs and all is fair in Love and War:tongue:wave:
But this G-O-teen along with the cool certification is now one of my most prized aquisitions...and hell, they display magnificently...
Now...if I could only get the neighbours to stop looking at me strangely:freak:
Denis


----------



## lcummins

Are you guys still here??? :wave:


Just for the record, I have number 57 and the list never got updated.


...I wonder just how long it's been since I last posted??? :freak:


EDIT: just looked in my profile... it's been since 2004... I can guess why I quit posting.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

lcummins,

I remember you...how the hey are you doing? Welcome back to the boards!

MMM


----------



## lcummins

MonsterModelMan said:


> lcummins,
> 
> I remember you...how the hey are you doing? Welcome back to the boards!
> 
> MMM


I'm doing pretty good. It's good to see you guys are still building, collecting and discussing models (especially Polar Lights). I still have a fondness for the Polar Lights stuff and still have a large collection of their kits, but I switched from collecting models to finished statues, busts, 1/6th scale figures, etc. I mainly collect Sideshow Collectibles stuff these days with a few Hot Toys and Medicom figures here and there. To me, it was just a natural progression from model kits (that I never seemed to find the time to build) to high-end collectibles.

I still keep up with the hobby and buy an occassional kit (love the Moebius stuff!) but my real passion is Sideshow horror stuff these days! Here is an example of what I collect...


----------



## phrankenstign

Hello!

Did you buy #57 from Zorro? If not, then whatever number Zorro has needs to be updated too.


----------



## lcummins

phrankenstign said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did you buy #57 from Zorro? If not, then whatever number Zorro has needs to be updated too.


You are correct sir, I did obtain it from Zorro several years ago.


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Hey, not to put too fine a point on it -- but why are the test versions numbered at all? Considering what's happening in the newspaper biz, I may need all the value I can get, and believe I have the earliest experiment.


----------



## phrankenstign

You guys should duke it out. Whoever wins gets the honor of having test kit #1. The person in second gets #2, and the bloody pulp ends up with #3.


----------



## mcdougall

Mike Warshaw said:


> Hey, not to put too fine a point on it -- but why are the test versions numbered at all? Considering what's happening in the newspaper biz, I may need all the value I can get, and believe I have the earliest experiment.


Why are the test versions numbered at all? Ans:...Because they are... and I happen to have recently aquired #0...check out the COA








...and along with it bigdaddydaveh sent this added gift...

The Official Certificate that came with it says it is #0...








The Back of the Kit is signed...








Mcdee
So Mike you're still #1...I just happen to have the one prior to it with some pretty cool history ranking in at #0...


----------



## Mike Warshaw

No number on mine.

They hadn't thought of them yet.


----------



## phrankenstign

How about #-1 for Mike Warshaw?

I still think duking it out would be more interesting than just talking/typing it out!


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah I think Mikes' kit should remain #1 as it always has been, my COA says #0 and that's straight from Lisa and David (Big Daddy)Quoting from the COA...:"Was personally presented to me by Lisa Greco " The Queen of Styrene". This kit was from her personal collection and I was told at the time this was the first kit signed by Tom Lowe. It was one of the "test signings" and she assured me this was the first one.
This document is signed and dated May 2, 2009 when posession changed hands from Big Daddy Dave to me, I recieved it and placed it in a clear acrylic container and posted pictures of it right here on HT...
So I'm happy with my number being #0 as the COA says 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

phrankenstign said:


> How about #-1 for Mike Warshaw?
> 
> I still think duking it out would be more interesting than just talking/typing it out!


Hey Phrankenstign...I've learned over the years that it's not wise to punch a guy who owns a Guillotine... :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## phrankenstign

What if BOTH guys own a Guillotine?


----------



## Auroranut

Denis owns LOTS of guillotines.......
Hi Denis:wave:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hmmmm, ....never thought of that one...well then...no sense in losing our heads over this 
Mcdee
Hi Chris


----------



## Mike Warshaw

It's a cool thing to have, especially with the memory of how hard we all wanted the reissue of that kit. I'm just joshing about the numbers.

What a great moment it was when we found out it was coming from PL. If that happened today, there'd immediately be a monster thread with 1,000 posts arguing scale, whether the blade should slant right or left, the depth of the five o'clock shadow on the prisoner's face, whether you could fit a second prisoner in a tray underneath, whether the beams are chestnut or elm, whether J.J. Abrams will follow canon when he remakes Orphans of the Storm, which parts should be glow, why doesn't Moebius issue this in 1/6, 1/8, 1/12, and 1/350 -- I'd buy two! -- and while we're at it, do you think he could do the bomb from the Adam West Batman movie, Johnny Carson's 1968 set, the Good Guys taxi, Latka Gravas, Ralph Kramden's bus, the S.S. Minnow, Mr. Magoo's jalopy, the F Troop balloon, Top Cat, Courageous Cat, T.H.E. Cat, Lee Marvin from Cat Ballou, Oddball's Sherman, the extra ship moored to DS9 in the opening credits, and a 1928 Porter in a larger scale -- I'd buy a case!


----------



## mcdougall

You're not wrong, Mike...I too remember calling the 1-800 number and asking (begging) for the release of the Guillotine, only to get a reply of "Absolutely Never" would the Guillotine be even considered for a re-pop... but I guess enough of us pestered and whined like 12 year olds (not ashamed to admit it either) and dammit, got our way!...(Funny... that never worked when I WAS 12 years old)...Since then I've built up and collected original Auroras and Polar Lights Guillotine kits...even the Giant Guillotine from Pythonkits...yep never going to be without one of these kits again :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

Just a heads-up.
One of these may be moving, as I have one up for sale in the sale section.


----------



## dreamer 2.0

So noted! Keep us informed.


----------



## scooke123

I got #57 a little while back - don,t remember who I got it from. Was off ebay.
Steve Cooke


----------



## Kit

Zorro is listed in this thread as the owner.


----------



## dreamer 2.0

Changes to the list can only be made on this end of the thread, or by a moderator. I no longer have my original password, so can no longer alter the original post.

Still watching the sale, good luck on that. 

**************************



Explanation for those who haven't seen the thread "Let's help out Gruffydd" - His Guillotine has been mis-delivered. Read the thread, there's 

"acctd" means the kit is accounted for, not necessarily that it has arrived unless I hear otherwise.


test version #0...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........otto
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........acctd
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.


----------



## mcdougall

dreamer 2.0 said:


> Kit #0, amazing! Why was this never on the list before?
> 
> So, not a change then so much as an addition. Two test versions.
> 
> ************************************
> 
> 
> "acctd" means the kit is accounted for, not necessarily that it has arrived unless I hear otherwise.
> 
> 
> test version #0...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
> test version #1...Mike Warshaw
> test version #2...Jerry G
> Don't forget the test versions
> Mcdee


----------



## dreamer 2.0

mcdougall said:


> test version #0...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
> test version #1...Mike Warshaw
> test version #2...Jerry G
> Don't forget the test versions
> Mcdee



Good catch, I'll fix that right now! Thanks!


----------



## TAY666

dreamer 2.0 said:


> Still watching the sale, good luck on that.




Well, since I didn't have any takers, I'm no longer looking to sell.
Needed the money by Monday. Too late now.
(already figured out how to make things work, so, all is well)


----------



## TAY666

So. Has anyone bought or sold any of these in the past year and a half?


----------



## mcdougall

Still have mine 
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch

I imagine mine will go up for sale when I'm dead.


----------



## TAY666

Hey.
I gotta ask every now and then.
If for no other reason than to keep this thread from getting archived.
It is almost 12 years old now. And the oldest thread in the modeling section. (possibly the whole board)


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I still have mine.


----------



## scooke123

I still have mine!
Steve


----------



## Fraley1701

I still have mine as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch

TAY666 said:


> Hey.
> I gotta ask every now and then.
> If for no other reason than to keep this thread from getting archived.
> It is almost 12 years old now. And the oldest thread in the modeling section. (possibly the whole board)


Yeah, dont let this thread die! It reminds of the good old days.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach

TAY666 said:


> So. Has anyone bought or sold any of these in the past year and a half?


The one I have can be considered to be up for sale. Still sealed and w/certificate.


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I still have mine.


----------



## mcdougall

Just a Bump up to see if all is well in the G-O-Teen world ...any changes in ownership?...and check out this Aurora Guillotine up for grabs...only asking $1500.00...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MM2-ORIGINA...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58956a26ac










...and it's not even the Madam Toussaud kit...and certainly isn't the Polar Lights signed exclusive 
Denis


----------



## Ensign Eddie

I still have mine (sealed and with the certificate).


----------



## mcdougall

#88 just came up for sale...
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/The-Gu...LIMITED-EDITION-from-Polar-Lights_p_1536.html

Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

I just saw it, and came straight here to mention it.


----------



## Hunch

When mine goes up for sale you will know I've passed on....


----------



## aurora fan

What a cool old thread from the past. I still have mine, 1 of 125, never opened, signed, sealed, cool cool.


----------



## gruffydd

waitaminit Aurora fan, my certificate says I have #1?:freak:


----------



## mcdougall

Each Kit has a sticker that says 1 of 125...The number of your kit is onthe COA...









...and according to the list...
gruffydd has #1
& aurorafan has #35...
THE LIST...
acctd" means the kit is accounted for, not necessarily that it has arrived unless heard otherwise.


test version #0...mcdougall (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........otto
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........acctd
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.
Denis:wave:


----------



## gruffydd

yeah, that's right McDougall! Duh! :freak:


----------



## mcdougall

I hope whoever gets #88...lets us know :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## aurora fan

Of course I know mine isn't # 1 but the thing I'm racking my brain trying to remember is how do I know I have # 35? The box is sealed and signed (as are my 3 stooges, James Bond and Oddjob) but I have no idea how I know I have # 35.

Did Lisa or someone tell me my # years ago and I forgot? It's not important to me but it seems weird how I don't know how I was assigned my own number! I have some certificates that were mailed to me by PL in a folder somewhere in my desk but not sure where I put them right now


----------



## zike

The number of the Guillotine that you own is on the certificate that came with the kit.


----------



## aurora fan

Thanks! I found my certs! Duh


----------



## otto

I still have #17. I gave #18 to my bro in law ( Dan Jones) years ago.


----------



## TAY666

Been about a year and a half.
Any of these kits been moving around?


----------



## mcdougall

Latest List:

test version #0...mcdougall / Mcdee (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........Dan Jones
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........mcdougall/Mcdee
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.

Not sure if any others have moved around....
Denis


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I intend to keep mine until either my death, unexpected destruction of my house/property, or extreme financial need where I have to sell off everything.


----------



## scooke123

I still have mine - #57
Steve


----------



## crazy mike

Haven't seen it in about 10 years but still have it. #47


----------



## gruffydd

number one !!!!!!!


----------



## Hunch

I will never sell mine...my wife on the other hand...
Jim #51


----------



## ChrisW

Reading those names is like a class reunion!


----------



## TAY666

Which is why I revive this thread about once a year or so.


----------



## Chuck

Has anyone built theirs? Mine's still in the bubble wrap.


----------



## aurora fan

I'd have to buy another to build since this box is signed. I may build one, someday.


----------



## mcdougall

I'm keeping mine sealed. I've got original Auroras and I've built one of those.
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

I've built an unsigned one. And I have 2 others slated for assembly sometime in the future.
But my 2 signed kits aren't getting opened at all.


----------



## TAY666

So, anyone seen any of these moving around on ebay?
Not that I am looking to add any right now, just curious if everyone still has theirs.


----------



## mcdougall

I saw one on ebay last March # 75 and I bought it :thumbsup:
Here is the updated list....

Latest List:

test version #0...mcdougall / Mcdee (formally Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........Dan Jones
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........acctd
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........acctd
#28.........Chuck
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........acctd
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........acctd
#49.........acctd
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........acctd
#53.........acctd
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........acctd
#62.........acctd
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........cribb
#65.........cribb
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........acctd
#68.........acctd
#69.........acctd
#70.........Tay666
#71.........acctd
#72.........Richard A
#73.........acctd
#74.........acctd
#75.........mcdougall/Mcdee
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
#90.........acctd
#91.........acctd
#92.........acctd
#93.........acctd
#94.........acctd
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........acctd
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........acctd
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........acctd
#107........acctd

#108 thru 125 are accounted for.

Not sure if any others have moved around....
Denis


----------



## scooke123

I still have mine - #57


----------



## crazy mike

#47 checking in.


----------



## aurora fan

Mine (35) on display after all these years! Nice to see this thread pop up


----------



## TAY666

Yeah. I make sure it stays alive.
Last remaining thread with a post from Lisa when she still worked for PL.


----------



## mcdougall




----------



## Ensign Eddie

I still have mine.


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Still have mine, until I die and then I don't know what my wife will do with it.


----------



## Mark McGovern

I still have mine, but haven't got a clue what number it is - probably way at the bottom.


----------



## TAY666

I see there is one on ebay. Though I doubt it's gonna move at the asking price.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252347406608


----------



## mcdougall

Worth every penny but sadly ....cant really see it going for that price either.... anyone recognize the seller?
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

Not sure who he actually is.
All I know is he always has lots of MS stuff at too high a price.


----------



## aurora fan

I wouldn't sell mine for 125.00. Worth every penny if you ask me. I might possible consider 300 but I'd have to be hard up for cash. It'd be a tough decision to make.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

mcdougall said:


> Worth every penny but sadly ....cant really see it going for that price either.... anyone recognize the seller?
> Mcdee


This all begs the question "Why?" Now if it was autopgraphed by Dr. Joseph-Ignace Guillotin, I could see it being collectible...


----------



## mcdougall

Owen E Oulton said:


> This all begs the question "Why?" Now if it was autopgraphed by Dr. Joseph-Ignace Guillotin, I could see it being collectible...


Well, only 125 on Earth and SIGNED BY POLAR LIGHTS FOUNDER. 
Thomas Lowe... 
Sadly Dr. Joseph-Ignace Guillotin was unable to sign them or comment due to his Death on 26 March 1814.....

The Following was also shamelessly copied and pasted by yours truly to clear up any confusion .....
The association with the guillotine so embarrassed Dr. Guillotin's family that they petitioned the French government to rename it; when the government refused, they instead changed their own family name. By coincidence, a person named Guillotin was indeed executed by the guillotine – he was J.M.V. Guillotin, a doctor of Lyons.[3] This coincidence may have contributed to erroneous statements that Guillotin was put to death on the machine that bears his name;[4] however, in reality, Guillotin died in Paris in 1814 of natural causes,[4] and is now buried in the Père-Lachaise Cemetery in Paris
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123

Owen E Oulton said:


> This all begs the question "Why?" Now if it was autopgraphed by Dr. Joseph-Ignace Guillotin, I could see it being collectible...


If you have to ask why it is kinda like the old Alice Cooper song:
"She asked me why the singer's name was Alice? I said listen Baby you really wouldn't understand!"


----------



## zike

Note that Owen's join date is in 2012. This thread is over 16 years old and long pre-dates that so Owen is likely unaware of the whole G-O-teen saga.

I will say that I'm also an original owner of a signed kit but, since I like my anonymity, it 's not under my user name of Zike.


----------



## TAY666

Well, for those late to the show, here is the Reader's Digest condensed version.

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the day, here at Hobby Talk, in the PL forum, there used to be lots of requests for the guillotine. So many that for a period of time it was actually forbidden to bring the subject up at all.
Back in those days, Tom Lowe (owner of Playing Mantis) thought the kit was too gruesome and refused to take the risk that helped kill Aurora (Monster Scenes)
After some time (think a couple years) Tom finally came around to the fact that most of the people buying his kits were grown adults and that there wasn't going to be some group of mothers protesting it's release.
To make it a little more special for those of us here who never gave up hope, or quit annoying 'the powers that be' about it, they did this.
125 of the first shipment of kits were set aside an signed by Tom, and offered for direct sale from this forum. Besides the kits being signed on the cellophane, and having the little sticker in the upper right corner, they also came with a signed and numbered certificate.
For many of us, that is even more important than the signed kit, as one of the signatures on that certificate is from Lisa Greco.
She was the one who played den-mother to this motley lot of modelers here on the PLBB, back in the days when companies didn't really interact with their customers.



So, as you can see, for many of us, the value isn't so much the signature, but the memories of the events surrounding it.
But the actual rarity of it does add value for those that just collect also.


----------



## aurora fan

Well said, Tay666. For a while, after an unexpected move, I couldn't find my certificate and I know it sounds foolish but I was really upset about it. After I refound it, I framed it and put it on the wall.


----------



## phrankenstign

I meant to post this message in this thread, but I accidentally put in another:


It appears one of the 125 autographed kits will be on the move soon. Someone by the name of "zrad" has theirs up for auction here:


2000 Polar Lights 1 of 125 Thomas Lowe Autograph Chamber of Horrors Guillotine | eBay


I didn't see a picture of the Certificate of Authenticity amongst all the pictures that were posted with it, so I sent a message inquiring about it. I'm guessing the CoA doesn't come with it, otherwise a pic of it would have been posted initially---but I could be wrong. I'll report back if I get an answer from "zrad".


Here is his reply:
"We checked our inventory and we one of the three signed versions did have a COA with it along with the original purchase receipt from Playing Mantis and it is packed in the original shipping carton.
We have so many items in stock it is hard to remember all of it.
When we do list the COA Guillotine version, it will be listed in the range of $130.00 - $150.00 as these are quite rare now."


I asked what number is on the Certificate of Authenticity and the reply was "(#083)". Checking the first post of this thread reveals "#83.........edfifer" is the entry that will soon need updating!

I don't know if they are much rarer now than before, because I think most people who bought one didn't open theirs. Anyone wanting to build one would probably have just bought one off the shelf at a hobby shop, right? I don't know if there is a big demand, because it wasn't advertised anywhere but on the Polar Lights web-site and e-Store---and that was just for a short time. The hard part is finding someone who wants to part with theirs. Even if the demand is low, the available supply is virtually non-existent.

They are a bit pricey, but at least there are three opportunities to acquire one for those who didn't know about it at the time it was available for purchase on-line back in 2000. The question now is......Do you go for broke and get the one with the CoA, original purchase receipt from Playing Mantis, and the original shipping carton or not?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Here's a little footnote. After Lisa left, Anthony Taylor and I were invited up to the Playing Mantis warehouse sale. Among the items being sold were the remaining signed Guillotine kits. And they were sold without their certificates. So, there could be 50 out there that were signed, but the people that got them may have no idea what they were. Probably many were built. I expect that the 70 or 80 names on the list are about all we'll ever know with any certainty. 

I sold #88 back in 2013 for $79

Steve


----------



## phrankenstign

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Here's a little footnote. After Lisa left, Anthony Taylor and I were invited up to the Playing Mantis warehouse sale. Among the items being sold were the remaining signed Guillotine kits. And they were sold without their certificates. So, there could be 50 out there that were signed, but the people that got them may have no idea what they were. Probably many were built. I expect that the 70 or 80 names on the list are about all we'll ever know with any certainty.
> 
> I sold #88 back in 2013 for $79
> 
> Steve


 


This brings to mind how that kit, #88, and others are listed as belonging to "acct":
.
.
.
#87.........acctd
#88.........acctd
#89.........acctd
.
.
.


I remember when the list was being put together initially, Lisa stated certain kits were "accounted for". I think many of us were a bit puzzled by her choice of words, but I don't think anyone questioned her about it at the time. If you (Steve) and Al had the opportunity to buy them later, then it appears "accounted for" just meant those kits were unsold, right? Since they were signed by Tom, Playing Mantis wouldn't have sold them to retailers. I'm still wondering why Lisa just didn't say those kits were "STILL AVAILABLE FOR SALE" to members of the PLBB.


It's possible the certificates could have been found if someone at Playing Mantis had just taken the time to look. As I mentioned before, I bought a few of the #8001 The Wolf Man kits from retailers who didn't include the certificates of authenticity. When I called Model Empire, the retailer who sold me the first one without its CoA, I was told they didn't know the kits were supposed to have them. The person suggested I call Polar Lights about it. So, that's exactly what I did. The customer rep at Playing Mantis (Polar Lights) told me she'd look for the CoA, and call me back. A few minutes later, she called me to let me know she'd found it. Later, when I bought more of those kits without their CoAs. I called Playing Mantis again. The person answering then told me she didn't know anything about them---the retailer had probably misplaced it. When I mentioned what had happened with the first one, that person asked someone else there (I could hear their muffled conversation over the phone). She immediately told me she'd located them and asked me which ones I needed. I gave her the numbers, she found them quickly, and told me they'd be on their way to me. I think there's a possibility the CoAs for the Guillotine kits could have been together with those. All one probably needed to do was ASK for them (and get a motivated employee to LOOK for them).


----------



## TAY666

phrankenstign said:


> I remember when the list was being put together initially, Lisa stated certain kits were "accounted for". I think many of us were a bit puzzled by her choice of words, but I don't think anyone questioned her about it at the time. If you (Steve) and Al had the opportunity to buy them later, then it appears "accounted for" just meant those kits were unsold, right? Since they were signed by Tom, Playing Mantis wouldn't have sold them to retailers. I'm still wondering why Lisa just didn't say those kits were "STILL AVAILABLE FOR SALE" to members of the PLBB.


Actually, I think when she said 'accounted for' that was either members who didn't want their names broadcasted, or people who weren't actually members of the board at the time.
The higher numbered one might have been ones that weren't sold, and were more than likely buried in the warehouse somewhere. They knew they had them, but probably weren't going to bother trying to do any more direct sales.


----------



## phrankenstign

You're probably right about that.........but who in their right mind wouldn't want the world to know they were part of the PLBB at that time?


----------



## TAY666

Remember though, back then, lots of people were very cautious about posting anything on the internet.
This was before everyone put their whole life on FB for all to see.


----------



## phrankenstign

*Hopefully some of those guys will come out of the woodwork now!*



TAY666 said:


> Remember though, back then, lots of people were very cautious about posting anything on the internet.
> This was before everyone put their whole life on FB for all to see.





I know what you mean about facebook. A woman I dated for a short time asked if I'd "friend" her, because she wanted to "friend" me. I said okay, and the next thing I found were pics on my facebook of just about every meal she had every day. "Hey, I'm having a hotdog today"-------->Pic of hotdog. "Wendy's has some good salads!"-----Pic of salad. Talk about news flashes CNN missed out on!!! Needles to say, I updated my settings soon after.


----------



## phrankenstign

I've got a question about the missing CoAs (both for the Guillotine and The Wolf Man kits). I know Duck Fink tried calling customer service for the CoAs he was missing, but had no luck. Has anyone ever tried sending Thomas Lowe a message at his pmvault ebay username to see if maybe he did retain them before selling the company to Racing Champions? It's possible he kept quite a few things. I know he sold some stuff at what can be called a last warehouse sale of stuff Racing Champions wouldn't have cared about. This I became aware of when I spotted some Playing Mantis mockups on ebay. I sent a message to the seller to ask where he'd gotten the stuff he had up for auction, and that's when he told me Thomas Lowe had been selling stuff from his warehouse that Racing Champions hadn't been interested in. That guy sold me:


- Two complete Rudolph set mockups boxes with unpainted assorted figures. One set has a whole building that snaps together. Once I'm done with adding all of the Polar Lights and Aurora stuff, I'm going to try to identify the proposed and actual model numbers for those two sets based on ads in the Playing Mantis Toy Fair kits of their Memory Lane line of Rudolph toys.


- The Hunchback of Notre Dame mockup pasted over a #5031 Lost In Space box with Polar Lights stickers on the top and front sides. It was put together before the decision had been made to rename the kit. to The Bellringer 


- The Madame Tussaud's Chamber of Horror La Guillotine mockup pasted over #5020 The Skull, Lizard, and Rat Customizing Monster Kit. Evidently Madame Tussaud's name was removed on the released production kit probably to avoid having to pay royalties to use the name, just as Famous Monsters of Filmland was removed from the Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Maré,


I only wish I'd noticed the stuff that guy was selling earlier. Maybe he may have ended up with those missing CoAs. I wish I could remember the guy's username. Unfortunately the correspondence between us got lost when my daughter caught a virus while looking for some Doctor Who videos on-line. I lost all of my correspondence with Lisa and Dave Metzner because of that virus also. I remember Dave detailed how many production runs of the Bride Of Frankenstein (and other early kits) there were using ABS plastic and how many used styrene. Dave was very specific about his answers (which I liked). Lisa told me quite a bit about her interactions with many of the other Playing Mantis staff and sincerely tried to help me when I first started putting the web-site together. In fact, she was the one who redirected some of my messages to Dave in the first place. That's how it was that I began to communicate with him directly. A lot of information they gave me ended up on my web-site. Unfortunately some of the information wasn't, because I hadn't gotten around to create the appropriate pages that would have contained it.


Just thinking about some of that extra stuff I've gotten over the years (Rudolf, Johnny Lightning, etc.) has made me wonder whether I should create a "Playing Mantis Miscellaneous" section. Many are odds and ends that were included in lots with Polar Lights items. Sometimes sellers didn't want to break up whatever lots that included Polar Lights/Aurora stuff they were selling, so I'd end up getting that other stuff too. Some stuff, like the Thunderjet Batmobiles, were things that I did like (and collect). Heck they came in basic black, Chrome, and Gold. Johnny Lightning offered the Batgyro and a whole assortment of Batgoodies and Lost In Space vehicles! My collection of that other Playing Mantis stuff is far from complete, but there were a lot of cool things they produced that I just couldn't resist.


Another section I've thought about adding, is one that details after-market add-ons. King Kong fronds, revised (more accurate Lon Chaney Phantom of the Opera head, Hessian Christopher Walken head, more accurate Creature from the Black Lagoon head, follow-on Jupiter 2 exterior lights, computer screen layouts, etc. One thing that holds me back on this is that I have very few of these. I'd be relying much more on others providing pics of their (mainly resin) parts.


----------



## cribb

I just noticed my two kits on the list - 
#64.........acctd
#65.........acctd

Thought I would pipe up (I know I don't post much-but go way back to the early PL days) so the list could be updated with my username-

Cheers-


----------



## phrankenstign

cribb said:


> I just noticed my two kits on the list -
> #64.........acctd
> #65.........acctd
> Thought I would pipe up (I know I don't post much-but go way back to the early PL days) so the list could be updated with my username-
> Cheers-



Another proud owner comes forward to share in the prestigious honor it is to be included in the very exclusive PLBB member signed Guillotine list!


----------



## mcdougall

Hear Ye Hear Ye.... 
By order of Da Queen, Lisa ....Yama Hawg... and the Prince of Styrene and on Royal Commission (and Brilliant idea)of Baron TAY666 .....

It is hereby ordered that the following List be Royally Recognized to be Fair and True......
On this Second Day of May In the Year of our Lord Two Thousand and Seventeen.

as recorded by the Court scribe
Mcdee 

Latest List:

test version #0...mcdougall / Mcdee (formerly Big Daddy Dave, formally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........Dan Jones
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........
#28.........Trevor Ylisaari (formerly Chuck)
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........
#49.........
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........
#53.........
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........
#62.........
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........cribb
#65.........cribb
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........
#68.........
#69.........
#70.........Tay666
#71.........
#72.........Richard A
#73.........
#74.........
#75.........mcdougall/Mcdee
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........
#88.........
#89.........
#90.........
#91.........
#92.........
#93.........
#94.........
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........
#107........
TO.....
#125.......

Twilight Zone Kits (Kits with no COA-No number-But Signed)

A)scooke123

B)phrankenstign

Mcdee


----------



## phrankenstign

*Fun Fact Corner*

Stats of the day:


46 (36.8%) of the 125 are "acctd"
79 (63.2%) of the 125 have their owners identified


If the test versions are counted:


46 (35.9%) of the 128 are "acctd"
82 (64.1%) of the 128 have their owners identified


----------



## TAY666

Well, change #28 to my name.
Just got it in yesterday.


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Well, change #28 to my name.
> Just got it in yesterday.


.....and Done 
Denis


----------



## phrankenstign

TAY666 said:


> Well, change #28 to my name.
> Just got it in yesterday.


 
Yay! You joined the Triple Crown club!!! (3 Kits w/3 CoAs)


I've got an orphaned one without a CoA too, so it probably matches one of those "acct" ones. I'll never know which one, so let's just assume it's #21. LOL


btw Did the "test versions" actually have numbers on the CoAs? Did they state "test versions" on them?


Update: I predict PLBB member mcdougall will attempt, but fail, to post a picture of this certificate:


----------



## mcdougall

phrankenstign said:


> Yay! You joined the Triple Crown club!!! (3 Kits w/3 CoAs)
> 
> 
> I've got an orphaned one without a CoA too, so it probably matches one of those "acct" ones. I'll never know which one, so let's just assume it's #21. LOL
> 
> 
> btw Did the "test versions" actually have numbers on the CoAs? Did they state "test versions" on them?


The Official Certificate that came with mine says it is #0...


----------



## scooke123

I've had #57 for a while but just picked up one without the COA the other day so I'll just say it is #125 (the last one)!!!Anyway now have 2 of them!
Steve


----------



## phrankenstign

Another proud owner comes forward to share in the prestigious honor it is to be included in the very exclusive PLBB member signed Guillotine list!


----------



## mcdougall

scooke123 said:


> I've had #57 for a while but just picked up one without the COA the other day so I'll just say it is #125 (the last one)!!!Anyway now have 2 of them!
> Steve


It is now changed


----------



## TAY666

phrankenstign said:


> I've got an orphaned one without a CoA too, so it probably matches one of those "acct" ones. I'll never know which one, so let's just assume it's #21. LOL


If I remember correctly, they did sell some without COAs at one or two of their warehouse sales.
Something about having a few more kits than certificates.


----------



## mcdougall

phrankenstign said:


> Yay! You joined the Triple Crown club!!! (3 Kits w/3 CoAs)
> I've got an orphaned one without a CoA too, so it probably matches one of those "acct" ones. I'll never know which one, so let's just assume it's #21. LOL
> QUOTE]
> 
> #21 it is
> Denis


----------



## mcdougall

Here is a scan of my certificate 



Shoot me your email addy in a pm and I'll send you a pdf.
Cheers
Denis


----------



## scooke123

mcdougall said:


> It is now changed


Cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## TAY666

Don't think it is a good idea to assign numbers to ones without a certificate.

What happens if in a year from now someone comes forward saying they have that number. Then it will just get confusing.

I think it would be best to just list the ones without COAs at the bottom.
That way we can kind of get an idea of how many are floating around without certificates as well.

While I am throwing ideas out there.
I would suggest removing all the 'acctd' and just leaving it blank.

Going by these posts from Steve 

2003


Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Just an FYI, when I went to the Playing Mantis warehouse sale in 2001, there was a big stack of signed guilotine kits that were sold. The numbered certificates were not included, so we may never know where some of these signed kits ended up
> 
> Steve


Last year


Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Here's a little footnote. After Lisa left, Anthony Taylor and I were invited up to the Playing Mantis warehouse sale. Among the items being sold were the remaining signed Guillotine kits. And they were sold without their certificates. So, there could be 50 out there that were signed, but the people that got them may have no idea what they were. Probably many were built. I expect that the 70 or 80 names on the list are about all we'll ever know with any certainty.
> 
> Steve


I am pretty sure that acctd just meant they knew where the kit was.
Meaning it was sitting right there in the warehouse.
The numbers make sense.
"A big stack"
"about 50"
that's right in the ballpark of how many numbers have acctd next to them.

Which, if correct, means that the ones with certificates are even more rare.


----------



## mcdougall

Great idea and the List has been updated by order of Da Queen Lisa :x



Mcdee


----------



## scooke123

The list the way it is set up now makes more sense, plus I kinda like being in the Twilight Zone!
Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Hear Ye Hear Ye.... 
By order of Da Queen, Lisa ....Yama Hawg... and the Prince of Styrene and on Royal Commission (and Brilliant idea)of Baron TAY666 .....

It is hereby ordered that the following List be Royally Recognized to be Fair and True......
On this Second Day of May In the Year of our Lord Two Thousand and Seventeen.

as recorded by the Court scribe
Mcdee 

Latest List:





test version #0...mcdougall / Mcdee (previously Big Daddy Dave, originally Lisa G)
test version #1...Mike Warshaw
test version #2...Jerry G

#1..........Gruffydd
#2..........Van from UNCLE 
#3..........Steve CulTVman Iverson
#4..........Mike Warshaw
#5..........Wolfman
#6..........Markenstein
#7..........Pelle Risell
#8..........13x5x2 Nostalgian
#9..........Bill Colleton
#10.........SilverKnight
#11.........Chris W
#12.........Matt Holder
#13.........Yamahog
#14.........Doctor G
#15.........rocketship xm45
#16.........Lartian666
#17.........otto
#18.........Dan Jones
#19.........mattison
#20.........Dave Hussey
#21.........
#22.........Brent Gair
#23.........Brent Gair
#24.........phrankenstign
#25.........phrankenstign
#26.........Mango Man
#27.........
#28.........Trevor Ylisaari (formerly Chuck)
#29.........Roy Kirchoff
#30.........Larry Samuels
#31.........Bruce Bishop
#32.........
#33.........mrdean
#34.........Danafox
#35.........aurorafan
#36.........me! (hi there.)
#37.........bluemax1999 (his e-bay name)
#38.........pcmodeler.com
#39.........Barry Yoner
#40.........Ensign Eddie
#41.........James DFarrow
#42.........origAurorabuyer
#43.........Marc Fraley
#44.........Rebel Rocker
#45.........MonsterModelMan
#46.........transaction pending...
#47.........crazy mike
#48.........
#49.........
#50.........took the scenic route and came home
#51.........Hunch
#52.........
#53.........
#54.........Paul O
#55.........Tay666
#56.........Dr. Glueblob
#57.........scooke123
#58.........jamil dagonet
#59.........HARRY
#60.........Mysterion27
#61.........
#62.........
#63.........phrankenstign
#64.........cribb
#65.........cribb
#66.........THRUSH Central
#67.........
#68.........
#69.........
#70.........Tay666
#71.........
#72.........Richard A
#73.........
#74.........
#75.........mcdougall/Mcdee
#76.........31 Racine Rd
#77.........ptking
#78.........beckwith
#79.........dr. brakefield
#80.........markdwilso
#81.........Bob Wolfe
#82.........Steve T
#83.........edfifer
#84.........perfectly frank
#85.........friend of edfifer
#86.........AZbuilder
#87.........
#88.........
#89.........
#90.........
#91.........
#92.........
#93.........
#94.........
#95.........Silverback
#96.........pcmodeler.com
#97.........
#98.........Dankerdine
#99.........Prince of Styrene II
#100........acctd
#101........Captain Don
#102........Lokheed
#103........
#104........HorrorManiac
#105........MNROO
#106........
#107........
TO.....
#125.......

WELCOME to the................TWILIGHT ZONE......



(Kits with no COA-No number-But Signed)

A)scooke123

B)phrankenstign

Mcdee


----------



## phrankenstign

TAY666 said:


> Don't think it is a good idea to assign numbers to ones without a certificate.



I agree 100%!!! I was just joking about mine being #21 (hence the "LOL"). I didn't think anybody would think I was serious.


The truth is, the CoAs are the only things with numbers. They don't actually have matching numbers on the corresponding kits like the #8001 The Wolf Man kits do. Heck, even the envelopes containing the CoAs had the corresponding number hand written on it. If anyone ever finds the missing CoAs, I would hope they'd notify someone here and perhaps offer to sell them to people who have orphaned kits. I know if I ever find out who ended up with them, I'd try to get them into the hands of the members here.


The same thing goes for the CoAs for the #8001 kits. The main difference being each person who still had the box would need to provide a pic showing its number, so the corresponding CoA could be acquired. Unfortunately those who threw away their box would not be able to claim a CoA, unless they had taken a pic of the box showing the number on it before getting thrown out. I know it would be a slim chance, but I can't think of any other way to make sure they got the correct CoA.


----------



## mcdougall

Besides you are now a proud member of 


*THE TWILIGHT ZONE*


Mcdee :grin2:


----------



## phrankenstign

mcdougall said:


> Besides you are now a proud member of
> 
> 
> *THE TWILIGHT ZONE*
> 
> 
> Mcdee :grin2:


 
D'oh!!!


----------



## phrankenstign

mcdougall said:


> test version #0...mcdougall / Mcdee (formerly Big Daddy Dave, *formally* Lisa G)
> test version #1...Mike Warshaw
> test version #2...Jerry G



Ummmmm........Did you really mean "formally"?


----------



## mcdougall

I changed it to make the history of that kit clearer. At one time it read ...
test version #0...mcdougall / Mcdee (formerly belonged to Big Daddy Dave, Originally DaQueen formally Lisa G)

but it got shortened over the years making the words obscure 

Denis


----------



## phrankenstign

Ahhhh.....so she didn't wear a formal gown when she owned it.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

To be fair, we were wearing formal ceremonial regalia when she presented it to me.


----------



## phrankenstign

That's wonderful!


Another little-known historical moment comes to light!


----------



## mcdougall

bigdaddydaveh said:


> To be fair, we were wearing formal ceremonial regalia when she presented it to me.


and there in lies the confusion... you see DaQueen was her former nick name used formerly thus leaving Lisa G as her formal name, which of course I was using that word as an adverb where 'ly' is added as a suffex..."formally" (in a past tense superlative fashion) and all was proceeding superlatively (I love adverbs)


----------



## mcdougall

# 83 is on Ebay... https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-RARE-...853110?hash=item3b00d24e76:g:4E0AAOSwSKtafGi9

With a COA 
Denis


----------



## TAY666

Thanks for the heads-up.

I'm tempted, but I may wait and see if the price drops if it doesn't move for a while.


----------



## phrankenstign

The person selling it, ebay username "zrad" sells a lot of sci-fi/horror/super-hero models. I believe that user was selling both the Polar Lights "The Wolf Man" Model No. 8001 kit #003 awhile back and a sealed Polar Lights "Yama's Hawg" last year. Presently he appears to have quite a few other "collectible" kits on ebay.


----------



## TAY666

Yeah. He's always got lots of stuff.
He's had several signed guillotines also, but this is one with an actual certificate. 
His prices tend to be on the higher side, but not outrageously so.
Just usually more than I am willing to pay, but he usually finds a buyer eventually.


----------

